# If you could live anywhere



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

If you could live anywhere in ND and keep your current income level where would it be and why?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd move to where I live now outside of Bismarck. You still have a bigger town and within striking distance of everything you'd want to do in the outdoors in ND.

I'm sure I'd be happy no matter where I'd live in ND, just very happy since I moved here almost 3 years ago.

My .02


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Pembina.......Land O' Droves of Rooties!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Riverdale, ND.

30 miles to Hazen, 60 to Minot or Bismarck, 1 mile to the big lake, 4-6 miles to the Missouri River, 12 miles to Lake Audubon.

Since this town was built on Federal monies, the water system and septic system are one of the best. Means good drinking water. Taxes are low and lots are cheap. Town is quiet.

Five minutes out of town you can be chasing roosters along Wolf Creek and from any hill you can figure out when the geese are coming off the water. One look out the window and you will know if the salmon bite is on and you could spend a lifetime fishing walleyes between 3 main water bodies in the area.

.......but I haven't thought about too much.... :wink:


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy new year!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I would be happy to keep my current income and live anywhere in ND.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Yea, I'm with fishless. I'd live anywhere in North Dakota with my urban (yuck!) income!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

On the other side of the block on a lot with river access so I could put in a dock and a boatlift and rip-rap the heck out of the shoreline to attract those awesome Sheyenne smallmouth!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

i just got to move back to ND from texas a year ago, and keep my job and income too. i picked fargo, it has everything i need in it, plus family, i love LOTW and spend as much time up there as i can. plus all the hunting in ND, in 5 hours drive I can be in heaven. that might not be called quick but i cant complain. its a damn sight better then houston


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

11.5 miles north of Grassey Butte and 7 miles west. Might be slightly off, but very close. :lol:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

some where between Monago and the hills to the west.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

roostman said:


> some where between Monago and the hills to the west.


That would be Merricourt :wink: and for not much money you could own that city and your dream come true


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Reeder,Scranton,Bowman,Rhame would be some of my choices. Is this just a question were i would Live or were my wife woudl agree to live ??


----------

